# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Tubastrea Aurea

## João Magano



----------


## Pedro Azevedo



----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Amarela, Laranja

Dieta: Não Fotossintético, pode ser alimentado com uma grande variedade de comida (Artémia, Mysis, Cyclop eez, Comida para peixes (floco, Congelada), etc.)

Agressividade:1

Dificuldade: 4

Iluminação : 1

Corrente: 4

Notas Gerais: Coral Nao fotossintético, Tem que ser alimentado várias vezes por semana (3 a 4 vezes idealmente). Pode ser alimentado fora do aquario dentro de um pequeno recipiente, ou dentro do aquario tapado com um recipiente, para evitar oportunistas como os camaroes, peixes, etc.

----------

